# Start Word from Java



## iMaschine (14. Mrz 2017)

Hello everybody. Got a little problem by monitoring a process...
i was able to start Word from Java with this code:


```
try {
           Runtime rt = Runtime.getRuntime();
            final Process p = rt.exec("C:/Program Files (x86)/Microsoft Office/Office15/WINWORD.EXE");
}
```
but my aim is it to monitor what happens in this process. Like if somebody creates a new file or saves the modified one.
is there a good and handsome solution ?
thanks everybody


----------



## JStein52 (14. Mrz 2017)

Perhaps, you should use COM/OLE ?? But I don't really know.


----------

